# red diamond



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

anyone have one....dose it work? http://www.btetools.com/collections...cator/products/red-diamond-8-bead-pro-flusher


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

You will notice it says load bead, not coat bead. You will still have to wipe it down with a knife or trowel.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been using the sh!t out of my flat applicator. Put the mud on fast and trowel it out. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I've been using the sh!t out of my flat applicator. Put the mud on fast and trowel it out.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


I am thinking about trying one out...so are you saying your not boxing as much then?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No, no boxes yet. The flat applicator leaves just enough mud to fill the seams on tape coat. On finish coat i'll make two passes and that leaves enough mud to cover and feather. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> No, no boxes yet. The flat applicator leaves just enough mud to fill the seams on tape coat. On finish coat i'll make two passes and that leaves enough mud to cover and feather.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


so you dont have a 8 or a 10 applicator


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> so you dont have a 8 or a 10 applicator



Nope. I should puck one up. I don't know why I never thought of that. Thanks.


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------

